# Door knob or antenna?



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

So many packages of baby crap arrived from Amazon today and buried deep under the expensive as hell "special" formula, diapers, wipes, bouncing what have yous (my wife purchased a baby "waterbed" mat?!) was this unassuming USPS box that I thought MUST be makeup or something due to how light it was (I love my wife, don't get me wrong, she just loves online shopping as I'm sure a lot of yours do too).

But I open it to find:









Julian. Dude. Really? He caught wind that I wanted to explore some lanceros, and I forgot rule #1 of Puff Club -- THERE ARE NO INNOCENT QUESTIONS!!

Man, thank you so much brother -- it was going to be a long wait of rest before I'd be able to get into the little stock of lanceros that I have, so to see some well rested sticks here is perfect. And I've never had a JSK before, but have always wanted to try one.
@ForMud, YOU ARE ON MY RADAR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow! Awesome hit Mud.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice one! And welcome to the lancero club.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good stuff. Perfect time of for lancero's.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

tacket said:


> (I love my wife, don't get me wrong, she just loves online shopping as I'm sure a lot of yours do too).


Nice hit @ForMud! @Tackett, have you seen the "Recent purchase" thread? I don't think theres one of us here that can complain if the wife does some online shopping!!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good job @ForMud

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Significantly better than makeup, imho.  Nice hit!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice hit Mud!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice surprise!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Skinny slap!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Dran said:


> Nice hit @ForMud! @Tackett, have you seen the "Recent purchase" thread? I don't think theres one of us here that can complain if the wife does some online shopping!!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Man, my wife spends more monthly at the french bakery that I do in cigars and whiskey combined.

Maybe all that really means is I need to up my purchase game. >


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice whooping from @ForMud. He is very experienced at bombing Lanceros!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

tacket said:


> Man, my wife spends more monthly at the french bakery that I do in cigars and whiskey combined.
> 
> Maybe all that really means is I need to up my purchase game. >


But... Does she share?! LOL!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Very cool!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

